# Tomb King Chariots?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've always liked chariots, I mean the look and style of them but never really been able to focus on them with the armies I've eventually ended up using. So I was wondering about a chariot army and since chariots appear to be core for tomb kings I thought maybe a chariot army could work with them. 

So has anyone had any experience with them? How is King Settra the Imperishable?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

From what I have read and tried out, chariots are awesome in units more than 3 (generally about 6+ is the best) as they effectivly win a combat on impact hits. Most of the other tomb kings core are are mdeiocre unless they have a buff from a hero, which is only worth it with large units. I definitely wouldn't bother with the cavalry either way, as the chariots are your fast moving units, and you may want your hierophant back in an archers unit.

I don't know how well a pur chariot army would work, and certainly some archers would be helpful too (even though the chariots have bows they don't fire enough shots to do any real damage) 

Settra is pretty kick ass but at 475pts is rarely worth it unless you are going over 2500pts as otherwise he will be most of your heroes and lords allowance and even though he can be your hierophant, a level 1 wizard doesn't do much, so a liche priest would be useful too. As an actualy fighter he is amazing as he buffs the unit he is with to WS7 (making the chariots a lot harder to kill, as most things will be hitting on 5+), as well as other units within 6", which can be helpful in large combats.

Also it is worth noting that a pure chariot/mounted army looks absolutely kick-ass 

Hope that helped


----------

